# Seeking advice for new Phrags.



## Susie11 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hi folks. I am just about to take delivery of two phrags. One is a Mont Fallu and the other is a caudatum/ Wallisii. I would love to know what the best way to ensure survival of these two beauties is. I live in a tower block on the 14 floor in central london. I have huge windows which face South east in the kitchen and in my living room and bedroom the windows face south, south west. I have endless hours of sun and it gets really quite warm in here in summer! I have heard that Phrags love light so hopefully I'm winning already , but I don't have any windowsills  so I could actually be losing. Anyway any advice about how to grow these two orchids would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 30, 2011)

What do you mean you have endless hours of sun? In London? I've been told it's raining most of the time. :rollhappy:
Anyway, the long petals phrags like to have more light than most other phrags. They also like to be kept a bit dryer. Since you say you have no window sill, you would need a small table to put them on or you could hang them from the ceiling. Good luck!


----------



## Susie11 (Jul 30, 2011)

Shiva said:


> What do you mean you have endless hours of sun? In London? I've been told it's raining most of the time. :rollhappy:
> Anyway, the long petals phrags like to have more light than most other phrags. They also like to be kept a bit dryer. Since you say you have no window sill, you would need a small table to put them on or you could hang them from the ceiling. Good luck!





Ha ha! yes it does rain alot but when the sun shines it really gets bright and light up in here and it is very warm. As it's summer now it is very hot today I'm almost sweating. I think I'll invest in a small table then. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Shiva (Jul 30, 2011)

And I thought the national flower of England was the umbrella!!!


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 30, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> .... I think I'll invest in a small table then.....


You've come to the wrong place, we're a bunch of enablers here, think ......
larger, longer table, it's cheaper to buy a larger one rather than many smaller ones 'cause you will be getting more plants! :drool::drool:


----------



## FlowerFaerie (Jul 30, 2011)

Shiva said:


> And I thought the national flower of England was the umbrella!!!



So true! :rollhappy:
I don't get nearly enough sunlight and warmth here at all, even in summer my house stays coolish and not very bright! I need to move for the sake of my orchids


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 30, 2011)

Rose is right! :evil:

Susie, I hope you either have air conditioning or a fan to circulate the air if it's hot. Phrags don't like it too hot, so air circulation is a must.


----------



## koshki (Jul 30, 2011)

Skip the tables...go straight to shelves!


----------



## billc (Jul 31, 2011)

koshki said:


> Skip the tables...go straight to shelves!



I wish someone had told me that 10 years ago!

Bill


----------



## NYEric (Jul 31, 2011)

the best way to ensure their survival IMO is keep the media fresh, good water, and good airflow.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 20, 2011)

Well thanks for the advice guys. To be honest I forgot about this thread because I was never reminded in emails about it!  -Sorry. But a quick update I have now got my Mont Fallu and it is absolutely lovely and already putting up more leaves as I speak. I have put it on my one and only windowsill- which I really don't want to utilise because it is south facing and get's direct sunlight which has already unfortunately burnt some of the leaves. But never the less I will use this as it is the best one. I was scared to put it there because of the amount of direct sunlight that streams through the window. Don't forget I am on the fourteenth floor and I get hours of sun - when it shines- and bright day light throughout the day. So so far so good. I have a growth forming in the middle of the oldest part of the plant so I am keen to see what it could be as the oldest leaf is only halfway out. Maybe it's a - I daren't say it.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 20, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> Well thanks for the advice guys. To be honest I forgot about this thread because I was never reminded in emails about it!  -Sorry.


I don't think this forum does that. Just stop by each day and check out the main page -- it will tell you whether there are new postings.



Susie11 said:


> But a quick update I have now got my Mont Fallu and it is absolutely lovely and already putting up more leaves as I speak. I have put it on my one and only windowsill- which I really don't want to utilise because it is south facing and get's direct sunlight which has already unfortunately burnt some of the leaves. But never the less I will use this as it is the best one. I was scared to put it there because of the amount of direct sunlight that streams through the window. Don't forget I am on the fourteenth floor and I get hours of sun - when it shines- and bright day light throughout the day. So so far so good. I have a growth forming in the middle of the oldest part of the plant so I am keen to see what it could be as the oldest leaf is only halfway out. Maybe it's a - I daren't say it.


Very good -- it may very well be a...... :clap:


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Dear SlipperFan thank you for your reply. What I meant by not being notified was that the the e mail notification box for this thread had not been ticked. I normally get instant notification but for some reason I had ticked the no email notification box. Sorry about that. I do check the boards daily but I didn't see this thread. Yes I really hope I'll be able to post a pic of a lovely new growth soon.  Whatever it is the wait is killing me.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 22, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> .... But a quick update I have now got my Mont Fallu and it is absolutely lovely and already putting up more leaves as I speak. I have put it on my one and only windowsill- which I really don't want to utilise because it is south facing and get's direct sunlight which has already unfortunately burnt some of the leaves. But never the less I will use this as it is the best one. I was scared to put it there because of the amount of direct sunlight that streams through the window. Don't forget I am on the fourteenth floor and I get hours of sun - when it shines- and bright day light throughout the day....


Do you have sheer curtains that could be pulled for a few hours?
14th floor will really let some sun shine!
There's also those reflective panels.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 22, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Do you have sheer curtains that could be pulled for a few hours?
> 14th floor will really let some sun shine!
> There's also those reflective panels.



Hi goldenrose,
I don't have any curtains at the moment but when the sun is really shinning through the window - as it does sometimes like to do - I just put my phrag on the ironing board some two feet away from the window. The light still is intense but there is no risk of sunburn. So far do good. I am patiently awaiting the outcome of my newest growth from the largest crown. :-D Hopefully it will be a :-X I daren't say it.


----------



## goldenrose (Aug 25, 2011)

Good luck, keep us posted!
It's amazing what we do for our plants - I've been bringing one of my new carnivores into the house & down in the basement on the cool concrete floor, then before I go to bed I put a blue ice pac under it.:crazy: The good news - the weather changed last night - it should be good in the GH from now on unless we get another heat wave!


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> Good luck, keep us posted!
> It's amazing what we do for our plants - I've been bringing one of my new carnivores into the house & down in the basement on the cool concrete floor, then before I go to bed I put a blue ice pac under it.:crazy: The good news - the weather changed last night - it should be good in the GH from now on unless we get another heat wave!



Hi goldenrose, I believe I have a SPIKE!!  I can't believe it!! I am so happy because I have only had the phrag for under a month and even better ....( drum roll) I think I might have another one too!! ( passing out on the floor). Is that  or what? I will post pics when there is definitive proof. So far so good although I have been under watering it and now the largest leaf on my most mature growth has flopped over but hopefully it will become erect again . Fingers are crossed firmly.


----------



## Shiva (Aug 25, 2011)

Susie11 said:


> Hi goldenrose, I believe I have a SPIKE!!  I can't believe it!! I am so happy because I have only had the phrag for under a month and even better ....( drum roll) I think I might have another one too!! ( passing out on the floor). Is that  or what? I will post pics when there is definitive proof. So far so good although I have been under watering it and now the largest leaf on my most mature growth has flopped over but hopefully it will become erect again . Fingers are crossed firmly.



You definitely got the ''bug'' now. Good luck and remember: there's always more to buy.


----------



## Susie11 (Aug 25, 2011)

Shiva said:


> You definitely got the ''bug'' now. Good luck and remember: there's always more to buy.


I have always had it! dormant but now it is out and I cannot stop thinking about which one (or ten) to buy next


----------

